# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  freebitco.in Metod per te bashkpunuar

## Altin12

Unë kam nje ide ose nje metod per sistemin e referimit te freebitco.in
Ja se si funksionon
Regjistrohuni me lidhjen time referuese ---> vendosni captcha çdo orë ---> Do të ndaj fitimet në bazë të aktivitetit total të referimit ---> Fitimi

Këtu janë llogaritje të mia:

Fitimi minimal aktual: 0.00000228 (Kjo mund të ndryshojë në varësi të faqes)

Për çdo captcha që merrni, do të keni 0,00000228 BTC. Dhe me sistemin e referimit, unë do të ndajnë 45% të të ardhurave të referimit tek ju që është 0.00000102. Pastaj me këtë, ju mund të keni 0.00000330 BTC. Cila është shumë e mirë kundrejt shumës normale.

Unë do të ndajnë të ardhurat një herë në ditë.

Sa më shumë që të rrokullisni më shumë që të merrni.

Regjistrohuni https://freebitco.in/?r=3944868


*[size=15pt]Win Free Bitcoins every hour! - www.freebitco.in[/size]*

----------

